# 1999 Saab 9-3



## gcarcc (Aug 22, 2007)

Can I use Pennzoil Multi-pupose ATF in this Saab? Alldata says it uses: ATF Texaco Texamatic Dexron III (mineral-oil base) (7045 EU, TL 1863 US).


----------

